# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  "Fuera de este mundo". Para Mentalistas Anticartas

## logos

Leyendo un hilo en el foro de Cartomagia sobre "fuera de este mundo" he recordado que hace poco he leído un efecto similar dónde se usa el mismo principio pero con fichas en blanco que tienen cierto escrito. Esto me ha dado la idea para una presentación elegante y quiero la opinión de los Mentalistas del foro...

             El Mentalista explica que durante el transcurso de la vida una persona se encuentra en su camino con verdades y mentiras que definen su manera de ser y pensar. La habilidad para reconocer estos opuestos es fundamental para la supervivencia y desarrollo integral. Muchas personas tienen una capacidad innata para intuir si se hallan ante un engaño o ante una realidad. Dicho esto, el Mentalista propone hacer un test de dicha capacidad en el voluntario... muestra un paquete de fichas en blanco (index cards) que en una cara tienen escrito alternativamente como encabezado"Verdad" o "Mentira" y más abajo una frase evidentemente cierta o una falsedad inconfudible...

             El Mentalista le pide al espectador que mezcle bien las tarjetas sin fijarse en el orden final y tomando el paquete va sacando de una en una pidiéndole al voluntario que trate de intuir cual es una verdad y cual una mentira colocándolas alternativamente en dos pilas en la mesa...al concluir se revisan las dos pilas y sorprendentemente el voluntario ha logrado separar todas las verdades de las mentiras sin darse cuenta como...

¿Opiniones?...¿Sugerencia para nombre?...¿Sería comercial? ...

Saludos...!

----------


## joepc

Derren Brown hace un fuera de este mundo con fotos de vivos y muertos.

----------


## logos

No lo sabía...también es buena idea...¿algún enlace donde pueda ver la presentación de Derren?

Saludos!!

----------


## joepc

En youtube: http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=joO99QNtB4o

----------


## pujoman

Personalmente Tu idea me gusta, pero hay 1 problema...que las frases puede que sepa la solucion (osea si es verdad o mentira) asi que ees su punto flojo por asi decirlo. En el Tema del test de los vivos y muertos, es imposible saber si esta vivo o muerto, ademas que no dices en ningun momento lo que vas a realizar. Te paso el mismo efecto realizado por victor cerro

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=IlNvqXE6Slw

es exactamente la misma version que derren. es bastante facil de hacer.

un saludo

----------


## logos

Hola Pujo!!

             En mi versión el espectador no ve las frases mientras hace la selección..._cada tarjeta está en blanco por una cara_ y con la verdad o falsedad en la otra cara..._cuando el artista las saca de una en una no enseña la cara con texto.._.el espectador sin leer nada, puede distinguir la verdad de la mentira...espero que se entienda mejor ahora...Te pongo dos ejemplos:

Tarjeta 1:

VERDAD:
España está en Europa


Tarjeta 2:

MENTIRA:
Las gaviotas son peces.

... y asi sucesivamente _indicando en el mismo lado de la tarjeta si se trata de verdades o falsedades._..el espectador sólo ve el texto cuando se está presentando la demostración...después de la mezcla que hace, sólo se vale de su intuición...

----------


## pujoman

Vale ahora entiendo, aunque yo creo que deberia haber algo ni que sea un dibujo mas que nada para que no sea tan rapido el proceso de decision del espectador...y ademas cuando acabas de repartir, si haces el mismo efecto que en los videos, el movimiento "magico" no quedaria cubierto con nada(si te fijas, Derren o Victor Muestran una foto y preguntan que le han visto en esa persona) este es un momento clave para esta variante del Fuera del universo...si fueran blancas se tendria que buscar otra metodologia para cubrir el movimiento. Habria que investigar cual de las miles de versiones de Fuera de este mundo se adapta.

un saludo

----------


## logos

Pujo...en esta versión no utilizo la sutileza que usan Derren y Cerro...prefiero  usar el método clásico de alternar las pilas cuando se llega a la mitad...en el video de Cerro me da la impresión que se nota demasiado la inconsistencia en el tamaño final de las pilas de fotos...

            La premisa del efecto sería la habilidad extrasensorial del voluntario para reconocer tarjetas con verdades y mentiras...no he leido hasta ahora que el principio de "fuera de este mundo" se use con esta presentación...

            Otra posibilidad sería usar dos espectadores y sobres como en una versión muy buena de Al Mann que usa cartas como en el original...pero me gusta más, hasta ahora, sin sobres...

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, es que Victor, no hace exactamente lo mismo que Derren... Supongo que lo hace como el ha intuido, y por eso ese desvariao de cantidad de fotos.

Yo llevo haciendo una modificación tambien de la versión de Derren, donde que dan aprox las mismas fotos en ambos montones, y donde hay varias sutilezas para despistar al público, y la verdad, es un efecto que funciona, lo he probado ya mas de 100 veces, ya que forma parte de mi espectáculo Konfidencial_Mente, del cual llevos ya unas 130 funciones, y os puedo asefurar, que la rección del publico es brutal.

Yo, por ejemplo si que hablo antes de que hay fotos pertenecientes a vivos y otras a muertos, eso hace queel público entre mas en una atmosfera adecuada, y saben que algo extraño ocurrira, aunque no saben que...

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Afontcu

Qué buena idea! Eso si es una buena adaptación de la cartomagia al mentalismo  :Smile1:  me ha gustado, aunque quizá las frases (a mi parecer) podrían ser un poco más filosóficas así pueden dar un aire más "siniestro" o por lo menos "serio" al juego.

Saludos!

----------


## rafa cama

Leyendo este hilo se me ha ocurrido una idea, aunque más para magos que para mentalistas, y que requiere de cierta "mano izquierda" a la hora de presentarlo, para no "caer mal".

Se empieza hablando de los tópicos, siempre falsos, como el típico de que las mujeres buscan la pasta en los hombres. ¡Que estamos en el siglo XXI! De todas maneras, para jugar, vamos a hacer un pequeño experimento con una voluntaria.

Tarjetitas con un tío (el mismo) por un lado, y por el otro fajo de billetes o un par de monedas.

El desarrollo, como siempre.

El final, pues... ¡Anda, quizás el tópico tenga razón! O no, que es sólo un juego.

Creo que lo voy a probar.

Saludines.

----------


## Marco Antonio

muy bueno rafa....

Incluso en vez de billetes puedes serigrafiar en la carta una tarjeta de crédito. Es muy buena idea Rafa.   :Lol:  

Abrazos

----------


## Danet

¿Está en algún libro el método que usa Derren?

Es que hay una fase del efecto que me parece... complicada de hacer si es como yo creo.

----------


## logos

*Pardo*...no me había dado cuenta antes...es verdad que son dos métodos diferentes...el de Derren me parece mejor en todo caso ( si es como yo creo después de observarlo varias veces)...

*Danet*..si observas bien puedes tener varias ideas de qué hace Derren en el momento crucial...es cuestión de experimentar...

*Rafa*...muy buena idea...pero tienes razón en cuanto a que parece más un tema de magia convencional que de mentalismo...

*Afontcu*, me alegra que te guste la idea...por suuesto que la charla se puede mejorar...sólo pongo mis primeras pinceladas por acá...

A todos...gracias por participar...espero sigamos generando ideas...

Saludos!!

----------


## pujoman

Por cierto Pardo...las fotos de donde las sacaste? Lo digo porque mi padre es fotografo y tiene miles de fotos por destruir (las que salen mal etc) y yo le dije que me las dejara para hacer este efecto pero me dijo que esta obligado a destruirlas...aunque si las cogiera tampoco pasaria nada..aunque siempre me imagino que hago el efecto a alguien donde por remota casualidad sale su foto(de las que "robe" a mi padre)  y encima yo he puesto que esta muerto .. :? 

saludoss

----------


## Pardo

Jejejeje, es que es un tema peleagudo....!

Todas las fotos son de amigos o familiares mios. Lo fallecidos, son fallecidos de verdad.

----------


## dante

La idea de usar billetes la veo riginal. rizzando el rizo podrias hacer lo mismo ocn monedas de paises distintos.   :Wink:

----------


## kraken74

Personalmente, me quedo con la versión de pardo. He visto 3 veces el Konfidencial_mente y con diferentes amigos y la reacción de todos ellos (y incluida la mia), es espectacular. Nos dejó acojonados :shock: Bueno, todo el espectáculo es tremendo...

----------


## joepc

> Por cierto Pardo...las fotos de donde las sacaste?


En Internet tienes sitios web con fotos con licencia copyleft (las puedes copiar cuanto quieras), por lo tanto es cuestión de ver unas cuantas fotos y elegir.
Yo suelo utilizar http://www.sxc.hu/index.phtml

----------


## pujoman

SIII!!! Joepc no la conocia!!! muchisimas gracias lo usare sin duda...mil gracias

saludos

----------


## gerchulino

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
A mi un truco asi no me gustaria ver, me ustaria ver algo mas entretenido.

----------


## Danet

Sobre gusto colores,... pero el efecto asi presentado, es un bombazo :P

Eso si, no te esperes reir  :twisted:

----------


## Marco Antonio

además el desconcierto es grandísimo porque todo lo hace el espectador. Eso es lo que deja esa sensación extraña y la idea de ¿que hubiera pasado si hubiese decidido poner esa foto en ese otro monton?

abrazos

----------


## josep

Logos. Tu idea es excelente.

Tengo varias versiones de fuera de este mundo con cartas, todas

ellas muy buenas, pero tu idea de hacerlo con algo que no sea

cartas da varias opciones con mucha originalidad.

Me pondré a trabajar en ello. Repito, gracias por la innovación.

Saludos mágicos

----------


## logos

> Logos. Tu idea es excelente.
> 
> Tengo varias versiones de fuera de este mundo con cartas, todas
> 
> ellas muy buenas, pero tu idea de hacerlo con algo que no sea
> 
> cartas da varias opciones con mucha originalidad.
> 
> Me pondré a trabajar en ello. Repito, gracias por la innovación.
> ...


           En honor a la verdad la idea de usar otras cosas que no sean cartas no es original mía...lo que si creo que es original mio es la trama de la verdad y la mentira...

           Como mencionan los compañeros...Derren Brown tiene una versión con fotos de vivos y muertos. En "Magick", la revista de mentalismo de Bascom Jones se menciona por lo menos una más....no dudo que la idea se hala planteado muchas veces....

Gracias!!

----------


## Gandalf

Pardo, ¿no hay por ahí un video tuyo de tu actuación en un programa televisivo con este efecto?

----------


## Pardo

Si, lo hice en Sabado Noche, en el 2005, pero yo en concreto no tengo la grabación.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------

